# Favorite Brands/Products?



## fletch50 (Jun 11, 2005)

There was a poll below about brands that you just can't get into, but i'm curious about what everyone's favorite brands (besides mac) are.

Here are my favorite:
MAC (of course!)
Hard Candy (it was this brand that got me into m/u way back in high school, and i still love their e/s quads even though they are definitely more geared to young teens today)
Urban Decay
Too Faced (loooove their e/s duos, esp. the names!)
Stila
Nars


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 11, 2005)

MAC (my favourite)
NARS 
Stila
Baby Pink lipglosses


----------



## glamella (Jun 11, 2005)

MAC 
Stila (tho I wish she would vary the colors a bit)
NARS (except some shadows have zero pigment)
Laura Mercier


----------



## SOLO x STAR (Jun 11, 2005)

- MAC
- Biotherm
- Stila
- NARS
- Bobbi Brown
- Urban Decay
- Clinique


----------



## Shawna (Jun 11, 2005)

Mac
Make up for ever
Benefit
Nars
Stila
Too Faced
Cargo
Dior
Biotherm (best skin care going IMHO)


----------



## mac_obsession (Jun 11, 2005)

Mac, Nars, Urban Decay, Lancome, TINte


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jun 11, 2005)

MAC
NARS
Too Faced
Estee Lauder
Dior
Benefit (some)
Revlon
Chanel
Bobbi Brown (some)


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 11, 2005)

mac & nars


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jun 11, 2005)

MAC
Stila
Urban Decay
Some Clinique
Annabelle (great cheap stuff!)


----------



## Onederland (Jun 11, 2005)

Giorgio Armani (my favorite for EVERYTYHING)
MAC
NARS
Stila


----------



## Star (Jun 11, 2005)

#1 is Clinique, for makeup & sincare.  However they don't release new stuff very often so I stray over to the mac counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Over the years I have used Dior and Lancome a lot too, but not really anymore.


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 11, 2005)

MAC is my absolute fave, then Urban Decay and NARS, and Clinique for skincare, foundation, and mascara only.  I've been known to buy things from Hard Candy, Smashbox, Tony & Tina, and Stila, but not regularly.


----------



## xtina420 (Jun 11, 2005)

MAC
Stila
Smashbox
Nars
Dior


----------



## sephirias (Jul 13, 2005)

ooo!!! 

MAC
chanel for glam factor
dior 
NARS
milani for e.s and blush
jane for blush
lancome for mascaras


----------



## sharronmarie (Jul 13, 2005)

MAC
Dior
Nars


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Jul 23, 2005)

waa weee...most of you guys are really2 MAC-fiends.
to my eyes mac are really awesome but poor me i didnt have any in my collection.
in my country where i was born and raised, MAC are really expensive that i cannot afford any of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



only high-class ppl or ppl with big bugs put MAC on.

now i'm faraway from my motherland, where no MAC in market!i'm looking foward to have it thru internet shopping..
for now,i love BE, dior and lancome the most.


----------



## stevoulina (Jul 23, 2005)

Milani
Maybelline
Neutrogena
Almay
Rimmel
Revlon
L'Oreal
Bourjois
MAC
Stila
Manhattan (German Brand)
Oriflame (Swedish Brand that works like Avon)
Seventeen (Greek Brand)
Erre Due (Italian Brand)
Max Factor
Deborah (Italian Brand)

Of course I don't like everything from all these brands,I may like a couple of their items from some and I may like most of their stuff from others!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 23, 2005)

*Non MAC products you LOVE!*

just thought that rather than bagging out brands we don't like that we share some products of brands (Aside form MAC because we all love Mac) that we do like-just to be positive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Diorshow mascara
*Lancome Juicy tubes in Marshmallow, Melon and Le Rose Cherie
*Clinique Creamshapers in Egyptian
*Pout Lip-polish in Dertie Gertie
*LipLingerie lipstick in DB Pink

what do you guys love?


----------



## Veronyca73 (Aug 23, 2005)

Milani makes great e/s. They are very smooth and blendable. I also love their tiger bronzer with a little baby oil.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Aug 23, 2005)

Benefit Lemon-Aid
Tony & Tina glitter liners
Urban Decay eyeshadows
Physicians Formula eye kohl
Stila Elphaba lipstick
Hard Candy nailpolish


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 23, 2005)

NARS LAGUNA BRONZER!!! Swoon... and Philosophy skincare. Have also grown fond of my new Clinique mascara--I can't stop talking about how great it is!


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 23, 2005)

lancome Juicy tube pops and juicy tubes. 
Shu-uemura sweet glosses
Tinte flavored lip shine
Bare Escentuals foundation/bisque/mineral veil
Too faced lip injection
philosophy hair anything smelling good and laughing gas!!
Nars Multiples
Urban Decay Cream shadows...
Tony & Tina Universal Dust
There are a few others but mac is my HG in pretty much everything else!


----------



## lovemichelle (Aug 23, 2005)

Bobbi Brown Shimmer Gloss in Ping Sugar
Rimmel Exaggerate Full Color Eye Definer
CoverGirl Blush in Plumberry Glow
Milani Lipgloss in Tres Pink


----------



## jasper17 (Aug 23, 2005)

Diorshow mascara
Bare Minerals powder foundation
Benefit Dandelion powder
Clinique tinted moisturizer
Aromaleigh eye shadows and powders


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 23, 2005)

Stila lipglazes
NARS multiples, lip lacquers and body glow
Cargo lipgloss
Lorac lip polish
Bobbi Brown gel liners


----------



## midnightlouise (Aug 24, 2005)

Stila e/s, It glosses
Urban Decay e/s, Alley Cat eye pencil
Cargo blushes
NARS Laguna bronzer, Orgasm blush
BE foundation & glimmers
Rosebud salve


----------



## laa_cat (Aug 24, 2005)

Armani LSF
Urban Decay, NARS e/s
NARS blush
Japonesque brushes


----------



## stevoulina (Aug 24, 2005)

Face
*Clean & Clear Oil Absorbing Sheets
*L'Oreal Blush Delice in 02 Rosy Cheeks
*L'Oreal Blush Delice Sorbet in 111 Sweet Watermelon
*Maybelline Expert Wear Blush in 62 Rosewood
*Seventeen Silky Blusher Pearly in 40 Coral and 39 Cotton Candy
*Erre Due Cheeks Blusher Nr. 63 and 67
*Milani Powder Blush in Luminous
*Milani Double Impact Blush in Bronze Beauties
*Oriflame Bronzing Pearls in Natural Radiance
*Oriflame Satin Finish Pressed Powder in Light/Medium
*Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer in Light to Neutral
*Revlon SkinLights Face Illuminator in Warm Light and Bare Light

Eyes
*Prestige Waterproof Automatic Eyeliner in Black
*Maybelline Lash Expansion Mascara in Very Black
*Maybelline Lash Expansion Mascara Waterproof in Soft Black (the combo of these 2 mascaras makes my lashes thick and long at last!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
*Most Milani e/s I got are beautiful!

Lips
*Oriflame Crystal Lipstick in Crystal Rose
*Oriflame Lip Shimmer in Bronzed Goddess
*L'Oreal CJ in Berry Burst,Melon Punch,Strawberry Smoothie and Bubble Gum
*Oriflame Heat Waves Lip Gloss Pen in High Summer,Summer Fever and Summer Haze
*Stila Midnight Bloom Lip Glaze Double
*Revlon Super Lustrous Lip Gloss in Nude Lustre
*Max Factor Silk Gloss in Peach Glow
*Maybelline Shiny-Licious Lip Gloss in Sugar Plum,Strawberry Tart,Melon Ball,Lolly-Pink and Caramella


----------



## jess98765 (Aug 24, 2005)

Christian Dior Mascaras
Clinique 3 step


----------



## shellebell (Aug 24, 2005)

Maybelline volume express w/p mascara is the only mascara I use. Also like NARS casino bronzing powder, and I have this shimmer stick from this cheap UK brand called Kolor, it shimmery goldy pink and makes me glow!


----------



## jonglerie (Aug 24, 2005)

Urban Decay eyeshadows
Benefit Georgia powder
Bare Minerals summer bisque
Neutrogena healthy skin foundation


----------



## mima (Aug 24, 2005)

I use the following almost EVERY DAY

YSL touche eclat (#3)
YSL Faux Cils Mascara
Lancome Artliner

When I'm not using MAC I use:

NARS blushes

Dior lipsticks, especially the shiniest line
Dior lipglosses

Milani e/s and blush

Revlon l/s and l/g

L'oreal l/g
Lancome l/g


----------



## Jude (Aug 24, 2005)

I go for Nars blushes more than I do for my MAC ones and I am hitting Sephora tonight to check out the creme blushes because I hear that they are amazing.

Makeup Forever loose powder is the sex.  I love this stuff.

Bare Escentuals Foundation.

Olive Oil and Shea Butter Baby wipes for makeup removal.

Chanel Mascara. (Extracils and Instant Lash)


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 24, 2005)

- bareMinerals foundation!
- Clinique Quickliner for Eyes
- Benefit BadGal Lash
- Biotherm Skincare Line

I prolly have some more, but I can't remember right now


----------



## Jillith (Aug 24, 2005)

*favorite non-mac products*

I'm deeply devoted to:

Revlon super lustrous lipglosses
Shu Sweet glosses, pot glosses, & lolishine rouges
nars lip lacquers
la bello lip balms
baby pink glosses

Shu shadows
Stephane marais shadows

YSL touche eclat
Guerlain meteorites

Benefit dandelion
fresh ivory dust blush

C&C blotting sheets

tony & tina glitter eye pencils

Trish planner pages for paletting


----------



## litlaur (Aug 24, 2005)

Philosophy Purity, my HG cleanser
Clean & Clear blotting sheets
Lancome mascaras


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 24, 2005)

Nice thread!

UD lip gunks!
Pout lipsticks
Clinique Different Lipsticks, and some Almost Lipsticks
Nars lip lacquers and blush
Blue-Q lip balms (makers of 'Dirty Girl' etc)
Shu Uemura eyeshadows!!!!

honourable mention to B&B/skincare things: ModelCo, Little Shop of Beauty, Philosophy, Aesop, Korres, Lush, MOR.

I'm sure I've forgotten something!


----------



## fairytale22 (Aug 25, 2005)

Benefit BadGal Lash


----------



## kristyn (Aug 25, 2005)

I love...
DiorShow mascara
YSL Faux mascara
Vincent Longo lipstick in Cherry and Nolita
Urban Decay shadows
Nars lipsticks and glosses
Delux eye liners 
Dior Pure Light oil free foundation in #100
Dior Oil free powder in #100
Cargo blush in Catalina
Sephora lipstick in #79
Stila Starfruit and Lychee lipglaze
and the list goes on and on and on..........


----------



## baby_love (Aug 25, 2005)

bare escentuals foundation
laura mercier blush
benefit showoffs
benefit lemon-aid
benefit brushes
bobbi brown brushes


----------



## Brianne (Aug 25, 2005)

NARS Blushes
Maybelline Full & Soft
Clinique Color Surge Impossibly Glossy lipgloss
LORAC, Urban Decay and Milani eyeshadow
Sally Hansen Diamond lipglosses


----------



## mrskloo (Aug 25, 2005)

UD Primer Potion
UD, Cargo, Nars eyeshadows
Pout foundation
OPI nailpolish
Stila concealer
Nars blushes
Benefit Brow Zings


----------



## ambidextrous (Aug 26, 2005)

*Chanel Glossimer in Volage, #25

*Look by Bipa Khol Kajal (a cheapie drugstore line in Austria, but they have the blackest liner I've ever seen, and it's so soft... so soft that it smears easily, however there's no better black until now)

*Maybelline Eye Makeup Remover Special Waterproof


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Aug 26, 2005)

Milani "luminous" blush
Urban Decay eyeshadows
POP glitters
Gatineau floracil make-up remover
Lush "angels on bare skin" cleanser
Barry M dazzle dusts
Rimmel endless length and lift mascara


----------



## Onederland (Aug 26, 2005)

Armani LSF and Chanel Glossimers...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






oh, and my NARS Palm Beach Multiple. I seriously use it for EVERYTHING!


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 26, 2005)

Nars Multiples- especially in Cannes, copacabana, and Maldives
Nars Blush-Orgasm
Chanel Rouge Noir nail varnish
Benefit make up bags- not strictly make-up but I love that they have pockets for the brushes.


----------



## Modil (Aug 27, 2005)

Milani ALL of their products

Nars Shadows & Blushes

Loreal volumnious masc

Max Factor lash lift masc

Rimmel lipsticks

NYX pencils and shadows

Prestige pencils

Jane shadows and blushes

Clinique lipsticks

Paula dorf glimmers and creme blushes

Olsen twins lipglosses

Tru powder shadows/lipsticks

sinful shadows/nail polishes/lipsticks

Bobbi brown gel liners 

WnW shadows, lipsticks, stick blushes, pencils

Elizabeth arden eye primer

Bare escentuals blushes, shadows and mineral foundation


----------



## moonrevel (Aug 27, 2005)

Anything Urban Decay, mostly the Primer Potion and their eyeshadows, NARS eyeshadows and blushes, Clinique skincare, foundation, and mascara, and Smashbox foundation primer.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 27, 2005)

anything FL!RT or milani. and NYC loose face powder...i LOVE that stuff haha.


----------



## gardenxmacabre (Aug 28, 2005)

x maybelline waterproof greatlash mascara in blackest black

x urban decay eyeshadow in goddess

x urban decay eyeshadow in gash (and it compliments flammable perfectly! haha..)

x nars night breed eyeshadow

x cargo lipgloss duo in... i forget. one of the nude-y combinations.


----------



## MimiStillLovesRoger (Aug 28, 2005)

Revlon skinlights face illuminator in bronze 
Bonne Bell gel face bronzer in dark
E.L.F mositure care lip color in Pink Lemonade


----------



## bellezzadolce (Aug 28, 2005)

*Milani e/s
*Dior Kiss Gloss
*Chanel Extratencils Mascara
*Chanel Bronzing powder in Sienna
*Loreal Voluminous Mascara
*C.O. Bigelow lip balm


----------



## jeanna (Aug 30, 2005)

*Chanel Glossimers & lipliners!*
Shiseido powder brow set
NARS Laguna bronzer
Lancome Hypnose mascara
Clinique Tinted Superbalm


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Aug 30, 2005)

Hmm

-BARE MINERALS FOUNDATION! I just got this and i'm so mad i've been using MAC for all of this time instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-DiorShow Mascara
-All Milani e/s are beautiful
-Lipsmackers Lip Sparklers are the best d/s l/g on the planet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't have too much that's NOT mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to get ove my obsession


----------



## trishee03 (Aug 31, 2005)

Face: 
Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser
St. Ives medicated Apricot Scrub
Neutrogena Healthy Skin Smoothing Stick (concealer)
Nars the Multiple/Copacabana

Eyes:
Jane Iced Shadow/Frosting
L'oreal On-The-Loose Shimmering Power/Diva Down
Maybelline Great Lash Mascara/Blackest Black
Bed Head eyeshadows

Lips:
Too Faced Gossip Gloss/Sabotage
Mary-Kate and Ashley glosses

Brushes:
Bath and Bodyworks Beautiful by Nature brushes (I think they might be discontinued)
Pout "Blender" brush


----------



## lovemichelle (Aug 31, 2005)

Bobbi Brown Eyeshadow in Espresso
CoverGirl Smoothwear Liptints in Whispering Pink
CoverGirl Wetslicks in Honey Talks and Opal Essence
Revlon Loose Powder


----------



## Monique0a (Sep 7, 2005)

Laura Mercier Oil Free Foundation (it has medium coverage in liquid form)
Lorac concealer
Avon green cover-up
Diorshow Mascara
Loreal Voluminous Mascara
Peter Thomas Roth skincare
Everything else is MAC (blush, bronzer, powders, eye shadows, lip stuff, eyeliners, pigments)


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Sep 7, 2005)

maybelline brow pencils, iman, nars, urban decay.


----------



## krazysexxykool (Sep 17, 2005)

Tarte Smooth Operator Liquid Foundation (my HG)
Bobbi Brown Loose Powder in Golden Orange
Bobbi Brown Shimmerwash eyeshadow in Rose Gold
Revlon Superlustrous Lipstick (Pearl Plum, other LE colors)
Stila Lipglazes, IT glosses, and eyeshadows
NYX eyeshadow (cheap, but great pigmentation and choice of colors)
Sinful Colors eyeshadows (can be found at Nordstrom's Rack, cheap but great quality)


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 19, 2005)

YSL: "Bayadere: style all over pressed powder
Elizabeth Arden: "Nude" eye shadow
Lancome: Juicy Tubes "tickled Pink"
L'Oreal: Butterscotch Drop lipgloss w/Clinique "Bare Buff" lipliner
Smashbox: Fusion "Smashing Intermix" spftlight powder *I use it as eyeshadows
Clinique: "Egyptian" & "Chocolate Lustre" eyeliners
Shiseido: eyeliners in "Blue" and "Teal"


----------



## Brianne (Sep 19, 2005)

~Chanel Glossimers
~NARS eyeshadows and blushes
~Maybelline mascara
~Milani eyeshadows


----------



## makeup_junkie (Sep 23, 2005)

Bobbi Brown Bronzer in Natural...no shimmer in it, my fave bronzer ever because it actually looks natural.
Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick Compact in Beige, I get so many compliments.
Bobbi Brown Shimmer Shadow in Cement.
Nars Blush in Orgasm.
Lancome Juicy Tubes in Berry Bold.
Chanel Glossimers.
Clinique Lash Doubling Mascara in Black...the ONLY one that works for me, despite trying all of MAC's mascaras...apparently my lashes aren't "sturdy" enough for MAC mascaras..


----------



## xiahe (Sep 23, 2005)

Milani eyeshadows 
Neutrogena Clean Lash Tint mascara
Prestige soft blend kohl eyeliner
Prestige waterproof eyeliner pencil
Clinique Disco Pink eyeshadow
UD Primer Potion
Max Factor 2000 Calorie Mascara
Jane Radiation Glimmer (loose e/s powder, similar to MAC pigments)


----------



## angelwings (Sep 23, 2005)

NARS Orgasm Blush


----------



## orodwen (Sep 23, 2005)

lots of things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 if i included my entire stash in this listing that'd pretty much cover things i like that aren't mac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm a bonafide mu ho so be more specific.


----------



## piika (Sep 28, 2005)

Benefit Brow Zing
Urban Decay eye shadows
Make Up For Ever loose powder
Make Up For Ever Mat Velvet foundation


----------



## MissJA (Sep 30, 2005)

Anything POUT especially the blushes, bronzer and lipglosses
Cargo blushes and eye shadows
Clinique foundation and instant pore minimzer
Loreal voluminous mascara
Nars Face Glow
YSL Complexion enhancer

I want some Nars and shu uemura blushes and eye shadows as well


----------



## Rowan (Oct 2, 2005)

Bobbi Brown - Tawny blush, Shimmerwash eyeshadow, gel liner & shimmer lipstick
Chanel Pagoda Glossimer
Cover Girl Super Thick Lash mascara
Laura Mercier eyeshadow & cake liner
Milani eyeshadow
Nars blush & bronzer
Revlon Super Lustrous lipgloss - Spiced Blush
Shu eyeshadow


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 2, 2005)

Clinique for hair-healthy shine serum


----------



## shriekingviolet (Oct 3, 2005)

Milani e/s and blush
Maybelline mascaras
Too Faced eye shadows and lava liner
Urban Decay e/s and lip gunk (wish they'd add more shades since they discontinued so many 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Cargo eye shadows
Rimmel eye liners
Eyeko Fruity Felt Tip Markers
Tarte 24/7 Lip Sheers
Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer
Nars e/s
Bourjois colored mascaras


----------



## Jillian (Oct 4, 2005)

L'Oreal Paris - True Match (foundation)!!! This is the BEST foundation I have used (but I've never tried MAC stuff...or high end stuff).
Faces - Eyeshadow (apparently the stuff's equivelant to Lauder, MAC, etc.)
Ardene Cosmetics - Eyeshadow
Mary-Kate and Ashley - Lipstick
Maybelline - Wetshine Diamonds lip gloss
...that is all I can think of right now!


----------



## EmGloss (Oct 5, 2005)

Absolute collection staples -

Laura Mercier TM
Talika Lipocils
Chanel Pin Up Glossimer
NARS Orgasm
Lorac Brow Wax

Other favorites - 

Chanel Cils A Cils
Maybelline Full and Soft
Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse
NARS ES
NARS Red Lizard LS
Prestige Liquid Liner
Too Faced ES
BeneFit Show Offs


----------



## eposton (Oct 5, 2005)

hypnose mascara
Dior Eyeliner
BB Gel Liner
YSL


----------



## iiifugaziii (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm obssessed with clinique lash doubling mascara. it's been my favorite for years. it's always better than anything i try ( i even like it better than diorshow...GASP)haha


----------



## AimeeEm (Nov 16, 2005)

MAC
Urban Decay
Dior
Too Faced
Lumene


----------



## user4 (Nov 16, 2005)

I would have to say:

MAC 
Estee Lauder
Dior
Milani
Prestige

That's pretty much all I use. I'm trying to get into more stuff, but I'm also trying not to, I tend to be a compulsive spender!


----------



## Isis (Nov 16, 2005)

in no particular order, here's mine:
* Pout
* MAC
* NARS
* Urban Decay
* Smashbox
* Lancome

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_Giorgio Armani (my favorite for EVERYTYHING)_

 
I walk past their counters at work every day and I've never stopped to look at it. I probably should check it out! Especially since I'm still on the prowl for the perfect lengthening + thickening mascara.


----------



## caroni99 (Nov 16, 2005)

Right now Nars is trumping MAC-though I still love it but I'm starting to realize that Nars rocks


----------



## sunwater83 (Nov 16, 2005)

MAC, of course!
NARS
Stila
Too Faced
Giorgio Armani - my new obsession
Tarte - another obsession
Smashbox


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 17, 2005)

Urabn Decay is my favorite i just wish they had more products then MAC and hard candy...i like Too faced as well


----------



## AprilBomb (Nov 17, 2005)

MAC
Milani
Bare Escentuals
Benefit 
Tarte


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 17, 2005)

Makeup : MAC and Dior
Skincare: Clinique


----------



## xiahe (Nov 18, 2005)

MAC (absolute favorite)
NARS
Urban Decay
Clinique


----------



## Absynthe (Nov 18, 2005)

MAC
Urban Decay
Benefit


----------



## joytheobscure (Nov 18, 2005)

mac, nars (too poor for nars though), lancome, urban decay, maybelline for low end. I also like mary kay for foundation and nail polish only.


----------



## Cdjax (Nov 19, 2005)

My faves are:
Stila 
Urban Decay
Lancome
Nars
Cargo
Tarte
Bare Escentuals

There are also a lot of DS brands that I like.


----------



## Laverne (Nov 20, 2005)

MAC
Chanel
Biotherm
Givenchy
Stila


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Nov 20, 2005)

Armani (great foundation & lipsticks)
NARS (superb blushes and eyeshadows)
MAC (love the pigments, paints & lip products)
Shu (Pro Spots concealer is GOD)
MUFE (Star Powders, shadows, etc)
Anna Sui (packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Prescriptives (Magic line & good foundations)


----------



## bellezzadolce (Nov 22, 2005)

M.A.C.
NARS
Dior
Chanel
Milani


----------



## tracie (Nov 22, 2005)

MAC
Urban Decay
Maybelline (mascara)
Clinique (foundation..but i'm looking to switch)


----------



## velvet (Nov 27, 2005)

mac 
bourjois (lippies)
milani (e/s)
hard candy(lipgloss and eyequads only)
stila (e/s, mascara)
BE
aromaleigh (blush, and they used to have great brushes which i think are discontinued)
urban decay (e/s)
probably nars and l'oreal too


----------



## kat121085 (Nov 27, 2005)

Stila (for eyeshadows)
Nars (for blushes/bronzers)
Chanel (just for eyeshadows and glossimers)
Maybelline for glosses
MAC even though I don't have much because they have the most impressive color range


----------



## powder_puff (Nov 28, 2005)

Chanel
Mac
Dior 
YSL
Nars


----------



## katsey (Nov 28, 2005)

MAC
Stila
Laura Mercier
Bobbi Brown


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Nov 28, 2005)

Makeup:  MAC (all time favorite), Too Faced, Urban Decay, Cargo, Dior, Lancome, Estee Lauder, Stila

My new obsession is My Lip Stuff, they have the greatest lip balm on this earth!  <3


----------



## chelssea (Nov 29, 2005)

milani, mac, stila, origins, lancome, flirt


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 1, 2006)

*What are your most favorite MU brands besides MAC?*

I've been wanting to by other brands of MU from sephora but isnt sure what good MU to buy from their.  So what is your favorite MU brands and why do you like it?


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Jan 1, 2006)

Urban Decay, Too Faced, Hard Candy, Tarte and Lola are some of my favorites. Sephora has great mascaras!! :0)


----------



## Isis (Jan 1, 2006)

NARS
Becca
smashbox
CARGO
Pout


----------



## Christina Victoria (Jan 1, 2006)

Chanel, Lancome, some NARS, CARGO.


----------



## ette (Jan 1, 2006)

dior mascaras are great, NARS lipsticks and blushes are the best, cargo also has great lipglosses, as does tarte for lipstains. i loooove chanel for eyeshadows. oh and bobbi brown for many different things, sunblock, eyeshadow, and the shimmer bricks especially.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 1, 2006)

NARS is my next favourite to MAC.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Jan 1, 2006)

Nars (for blush), Urban Decay, and Bobbi Brown (for blush and neutral tones).


----------



## poddygirl (Jan 1, 2006)

Nars, UD and Dior. Used to be way into BB but find it really boring and all the collections look the same now ...


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 2, 2006)

cool sounds like NARS is a good one, I love urban decay too they have neat packaging like the baked bronzer that looks like a muffin. I'd like to try chanel and dior myself.


----------



## karen (Jan 2, 2006)

stila, clinique, chanel, and merle norman are the only brands that I have a LOT of besides MAC. Most other brands, I only have 1 or 2 pieces.

MAC, Stila(foundation and concealers only), Merle Norman, and Clinique(lipsticks, mascaras, glosses, and eyeliners) are my faves. I also have all of the Tarte cheekstains. They're the only blushes I really like, besides the occasional MAC MSF.

While I have a lot of Chanel, I actually prefer their skincare and fragrance over their makeup.


----------



## lovejam (Jan 2, 2006)

Stila, UD, NARS, Too Faced, and Bobbi Brown!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 2, 2006)

milani and flirt haha. i like lancome too, but it's too expensive. if i'm gonna spend some serious cash on makeup, it's gonna be mac


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 2, 2006)

Urban Decay, Nars, and Milani for cheap stuff that is still pretty good.


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 2, 2006)

i like the sephora glosses it makes my lips feel really smooth. i agree nars has nice blushes. dont really have a lot from sephora cuz its pretty pricey but yeah milani is a nice cheap brand. lol.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 2, 2006)

There is a very similar thread here:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25736

ppl mention fave brands along with MAC.


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 2, 2006)

Milani, Prestige (e/s are beyond FAB!), Hard Candy (I have a couple of e/s), Stila e/s


----------



## Brianne (Jan 2, 2006)

NARS (e/s duos, blush, lipgloss), Milani (e/s), The Body Shop (blush and Shimmerwave compacts), Clinique (cream shaper e/l and lipsticks), Bare Escentuals (e/s glimmers)


----------



## Christina Victoria (Jan 2, 2006)

Chanel, Lancome, some illuminating stuff from Stila, Cargo, NARS.


----------



## Pale Moon (Jan 4, 2006)

Shiseido (cream e/s, blush)
Clinique (quickliner e/l)
Stila (rouge pot, lip glazes)
Baby pink (lip glosses are superb at that price!)


----------



## Monalisa (Jan 10, 2006)

Nars (blushes)
Armani (bronzer)
Clinique (eyeliner)
YSL (mascara, powder)
Chanel (eyeshadow)


----------



## Blaque Pooky (Jan 10, 2006)

My favorite non-MAC products would have to be: Becca, Stila, Milani, Tony & Tina, and UD.


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 11, 2006)

MAC is my fav hands down.  However, I do like some other stuff...

Make-up:
* Prestige makes AMAZING eyeliners.  They're waterproof, smudgeproof, and even when I've slept in them, they still looked great the next day!
* L'Oreal Featherlash in Waterproof.  Although it doesn't work like it used to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* Ulta pinky goopy lip gloss in a pot.. it looks great on me!
* Clinique Raspberry lip tint or something.  It looks great on me, and doesn't ever leave my lips feeling clamy or gross... when it finally is "gone" my lips are soft and pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* Green Magic Cube (does Prescriptives make this?) it's an acne fighting green concealer! yay! Me likely.  My really reddish skin loves this cube. 
* Covergirl True Blend... but I'm not terribly fond of it. I've tried 92837592387 foundations and have a really difficult time finding one that matches AND looks nice.  
* Bonne Bell/Lipsmackers Chapsticks... they are just so cute and fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and smell delish!
* Burt's Bees yellow tube chapstick. HOW CAN YOU NOT LOVE IT?! It doesn't dry your lips; it gives you that incredibly tingly feeling; it "heals" any chappiness (especially now that it's winter) that I may have; and when it's gone, my lips are fantastic!  I even wear lip gloss over top of it.  I loooooovvvveeee it. hehe

Skin care:
* LUSH has amazing skincare products as far as soaps and stuff (especially their Ocean Salt exfoliator!) (and some of their "body" powders are great, too!)
* Burt's Bees Garden Tomato Toner... luuuurrrvvvveeeee it. couldnt' live without it!
* Some Clinique Acne Spot Treatment Gel or something.. it ACTUALLY works! AMEN!
* L'Occitane... their products are heavenly (and smell amazing, too!)

Lotions:
* BBW - any of their "body creams" do wonders on my skin, and their true blue shea butter foot cream is to die for. my feet love it! (and it makes my shoes smell good)

Brushes:
* Japonesque - these are nearly as good as MAC, in my opinion, and waaaay cheaper.
* Sonia Kashuk - Not bad!




as a funny side not... i noticed that no one has mentioned that Victoria's Secret is one of their fav cosmetics. I think that's funny because they always advertise as if their cosmetics are very high-end, but i think they're just high priced.


----------



## Bonnie81 (Jan 13, 2006)

NARS blush
Stila e/s
Armani l/s


----------



## maandusa (Jan 20, 2006)

Benefit, Tarte, Primal elements (lipgloss), Bonne Bell (Lip Lites)


----------



## lucylu (Jan 21, 2006)

Laura Mercier - love the oil free foundation, secret camouflage, base, blushes
Urban Decay - eyeshadows
YSL - mascara
Stila
Nars
Becca


----------



## Cassalou (Jan 22, 2006)

Other than Mac, my fave would be Stila!  :loveya: 
Also like some Revlon & L'oreal products in the lower end range


----------



## afterglow (Jan 26, 2006)

Other than MAC, it'd be Clinique.  They have pretty colours!


----------



## Willa (Feb 1, 2006)

My favorite brand is Make up Forever

I always get Lancôme Hypnose mascara

I like Benefit's Bad gal khol, the F.Y. eye base and I'd like to get the Benetint.

I also do like a lot, FACES eye shadows because they are cheap and colorfull.


----------



## cindyrella (Feb 24, 2006)

Oke, my faves are:
MAC (duh)
Lancome
Biotherm (I don't know it it's available over here, but it's a beutiful brand)
Bnevertoobusytobebeautiful 

 8)


----------



## koretta (Feb 26, 2006)

Other than *Mac*





 my fave is:
*Chanel*, i love glossimer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, blush  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and hydrabase  :loveya:


----------



## disenchanted (Feb 28, 2006)

NARS
Stila
Laura Mercier
and Bare Escentuals


----------



## pugmommy7 (Mar 9, 2006)

*New Awesome Covergirl Es!!!!!*

Ok so i had to kill some time in rite aid yesterday and knew I needed a new Champage 710 shadow- best highlighter ever! andyway I saw theis sahde and I got it and LOVE it!!:
690 aqua paradise. 
it is a pearl peacock green.  it goes on in washy layers and builds well for intensity. 
 I wore it over lucky jade shadestick with old gold pigments and I am just loving it!!!
must try for $2.99 usd.


----------



## lipstik (Mar 9, 2006)

~ MAC 
~ Dior (Dior Show rocks!)
~ Chanel
~ NARS (powder foundation is fabulous)
~ Stila
~ Shu Uemura
~ Lola
~ Laura Mercier 
~ and I cannot live without La Mer skincare!


----------



## taygalchi (Mar 11, 2006)

Years of being a drugstore / dept store makeup junkie have given me the following addictions / musthaves.

Revlon Super Lust. Lip Glosses

Milani Curling Mascara - didn't believe this worked so well until I tried it.

Classified Cosmetics Spray on Foundation - super expensive, but worth it for me.

Nars Powder blushes - specifically Torrid for my NC40-42 skin.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

benefit get even is good


----------



## Sarahj31 (Mar 11, 2006)

I do love MAC, and the majority of my cosmetics come from there.  However

~UD glosses and eyeshadows are great
~Stila CC are great for light color
~Nars, the whole product line if I could afford it.
~Dior mascara and the new quints


----------



## so_siqqq (Mar 11, 2006)

I love Urban Decay Primer Potion. It is a God sent gift for oily eyelids.

Nars have such good quality, high pigmented cosmetics. Their blushes are amazing. And the Multiple is my all time favorite multi-use product.


----------



## xiahe (Mar 12, 2006)

urban decay eyeshadows
mary kay eyeliner (i love this!)
chanel eyeshadows
lancome eyeshadows

and drug store brands:

milani eyeshadows
covergirl / maybelline mascaras (cg lash exact is my HG mascara)
rimmel eyeliners


----------



## blondehott (Mar 15, 2006)

My favorite brands are MAC,NARS,STILA,Lancome,Dior,Guerlain,Chanel,YSL,La  ura Mercier.The brands I want to try and unavaible here are shu uemura and smashbox.I love stila IT glosses,MAC all stuff,NARS blushes&lip laquaers.Guerlain terracotta powder is a classic must-have of mine.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 22, 2006)

Urban Decay body powders!
Bonne Bell lipglosses
Jane eyezings
Rimmel mascara and cream e/s
Clinique lipstick


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 23, 2006)

Mac
Nars
Lola


----------



## sasha (Mar 24, 2006)

mac
stila blushes
lorac
bobbi brown
milani shadows
almay cream shadows


----------



## SMMY (Mar 24, 2006)

Guerlain bubble blushes, meteorites and bronzers (especially the gel)
stila eyeshadows and powder blushes
NARS shimmering face powder-love this lots!


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 26, 2006)

My favourites (a lot are drugstore since that's what I have usual access to):

Urban Decay (only tried the powders but want to try more)
Bonne Bell lipgloss
Cover Girl (basic makeup)
Jane eyezings
Beautytime (dollar store) Moondust white


----------



## nines (Mar 27, 2006)

Shu Uemura
Chanel
NARS
Benefit
Laura Mercier


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 28, 2006)

I love, love, love, love, love Make-up Forever, Smashbox (I liked them a lot more back when they started), Dior, Chanel, and I like clinique for skin care and foundation.


----------



## yam900 (Apr 9, 2006)

Bloom (for depth of colour) and Urban Decay are my top brands.  Since Mac is now available online here in the UK i have ordered a few eyeshadows and i must say i am suitably impressed.


----------



## AGB (Apr 9, 2006)

MAC all the way in my opinion .. i cant really get into the other ones the way im in love with MAC.. i mean i do use other things occasionally but still..


----------



## MariLup (Apr 10, 2006)

Bésame Cosmetics..... if you have not tried their products you are missing out!!!!!


----------



## depecher (Apr 10, 2006)

MAC is my favorite by far, but for certain colors, I like NYX. I also like Urban Decay's Primer Potion. I have some Milani, but haven't tried it since I discovered the NYX.


----------



## Mar (Apr 12, 2006)

MAC
Stila
Dior but only mascara


----------



## emmy56 (Apr 13, 2006)

Mac
Clarins (i love their skincare so much and fragrance)
Lancome
Clinique
Laura Mercier
Bobbi Brown
Urban Decay
Shu Uemura
Shiseido (awesome foundations)
Dior 
Chanel
and Yves Saint Lauren


----------



## xsamx (Apr 17, 2006)

Chanel
MAC
Clinique

I Don't use anything else... Chanel and MAC are both fabulous and alot better than any other brand i've ever used, they also last for aaaagggeeeesss  lol x


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 18, 2006)

MAC
NARS
Chanel
Dior
Too Faced
Benefit
Clinique (seriously, haha)


----------



## astronaut (Apr 19, 2006)

Urban Decay (Have to have their eyeshadows! and brushes!)
Clinique (Because the make the best liquid liner IMO)
Philosophy (Because their lip shines ROCKKKKK!!!)
Too Faced (I only have a brush and eyeshadow from them, but I like them)


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 1, 2006)

MAC
UD
Too Faced ( mini Quickie Chronicle) " summer Love"   (eyeshadow base)
Pout
Sephora
Milani
Lancome
NARS
TARTE (Cheek Stain)


----------



## neeshie (May 1, 2006)

MAC , NARS, Chanel, Bobbi Brown, Benefit


----------



## Pinklady77 (May 2, 2006)

MAC
Hard Candy
NARS
Benefit

Max Factor 
Maybelline
Revlon


Products I use almost everyday:

NARS Orgasm blush
Max Factor 2000 calorie mascara
MAC Prrr
Revlon Eyelash curler
Revlon skinlights
Avon Dew Kiss Lip Dew


----------



## kristiawati (May 4, 2006)

Mac, Lancaster (eyeshadow) & Clinique are my fav. 
Lancaster has a beautiful eyeshadow.


----------



## bama_beauty (May 8, 2006)

Mac, Clinique, Revlon, Max Factor


----------



## Ali253 (May 8, 2006)

Besides MAC, in no particular order:

All around good stuff:
Benefit 
Too Faced
Cat Cosmetics 
Bare Escentuals

Lovely packaging/glamour:
Chanel
Dior


----------



## maxipoodle1 (May 19, 2006)

My favorites:
MAC
Clinique
Chanel
Shiseido
Smashbox
Estee Lauder (mascara)
Nars...........


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 8, 2006)

mac. basically everything i use is mac.
urban decay. primer potion and some shadows.
stila. i have a LOT but don't use most of it. still, love the lipglazes.
playboy beauty. the lipglosses and brow sets are very nice.
smashbox. foundation primer is great. good for photography.
chanel. glossimer is the best.
dior. diorshow mascara..expensive but wonderful.


----------



## Moyra (Jun 10, 2006)

*MAC*: blush, eyeshadows, lipsticks, lip lacquers and lipglasses, for all the same reasons everyone else likes them so much;Moisturecover, the only undereye concealer that REALLY doesn't crease;

*Jane Iredale*: Liquid Minerals Foundation for everyday wear - fab, and makes your skin healthier, too; eyeshadow trios: very pigmented, soft and blendable; Moonglow: the most gorgeous, soft bronzer/highlighter on earth, with 24 carat gold. The ultimate!

*Dan Read Cosmetics*: Silver Screen Series foundation is just plain INCREDIBLY good - fast becoming my HG for evening. Minimal hypoallergenic ingredients, extremely pigmented and gentle on even my crazy sensitive skin. Oh...and stays on forever without budging at all!

*Paula Dorf*: brow duets in Auburn - the best eyebrow makeup I ever found for elective flaming redheads who are really very pale blondes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Milani*: eyeshadows and lipglosses -pretty, nice pigmentation and whatta deal!

*l'Oreal*: Voluminous mascara, my HG for ages.


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Jun 10, 2006)

I love 
Bare Escentuals - foundation, mineral veil, blush, just about everything
Mac - pigments, eye shadows, brushes, strobe cream, msf ,eyeliner
Nars - shadows and blush and concealer
Bobbi Brown  - concealer
Philosophy - skincare


----------



## 101mynxes (Jun 11, 2006)

e/s: MAC for vibrant hues, Stila for neutrals
blusher: MAC MSFs
l/s: MAC, Chanel
l/g: Chanel, Stila
mascara: Shu Uemura, Fasio, Za
eye liner: Bobbi Brown
brow pencil: Shu Uemura
foundation: Shu Uemura
m/u base: Shu Uemura
tinted moisturizer: Bobbi Brown


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jun 11, 2006)

Favorite Brands/products (nonMAC) 

smashbox lipglosses
Max Factor lash perfection mascara
Bare Escentual / NYX cosmetic make-up brushes


----------



## Sesame (Jun 11, 2006)

My favs are: Stila, Nars, MAC and Paul & Joe


----------



## theend (Jun 13, 2006)

MAC for everything, Lancome for makeup and some face stuff, Clinique for face stuff and I do like Estee Lauder for some lip stuff. Ooh and YSL for some stuff.

My fave product is probably Lancome Aqua Fusion moisturiser. Mmm.


----------



## sachmo (Jun 21, 2006)

Shiseido
Chanel
Dior
MAC
Milani
NYC
Jane


----------



## mskitchmas (Jun 23, 2006)

MAC (duh)
Kiehls (soap, facial cleanser, moisturizer, toner, sunscreen, bath soap)
Nivea (moisturizer, sunscreen)
Nars (shadows and blush)
Clinique, Lancome (mascara)
Urban Decay (shadows and lip stuff)
Chanel (scent and glossimers)
Vincent Longo (foundation and concealer)


----------



## dizzy4tex (Jun 23, 2006)

1- MAC
2- Urban Decay
3- Tarte


----------



## astronaut (Jun 24, 2006)

Foundation, Concealor, Powder: *Everyday Minerals* from everydayminerals.com It works just as good as Bare Minerals if not better because it is bismuth oxychloride free and is about half the cost!

Eye Primer: *Too Faced* herbal eye concealor base works amazingly as an eye primer. I got this because the UDPP was out and I loved it! It glides on very thinly without weighing my lids down or being thick. It claims to prevent eye wrinkles too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eye Shadow: 
1) *Too Faced* eye shadow singles are my absolute favorite because I think it's not too soft nor too hard and the pigmentation of them are astronomical! Only downside, they don't have that many shades
2) *Urban Decay* shadows would be my second choice if Too Faced does not have a similar colour
3) And *MAC* would be my third choice. Sorry ladies, I really don't think MAC shadows are that good exept for the fact that they have a myriad of shades...

Blush: *Everyday Minerals* in Siesta! It's a gorgeous shade. again bismuth free.

Lip gloss: *Philosophy* in melon daquiri is my favorite lip gloss. I have the powder sugar cookie one too. Their glosses are so yummy, with microglitter, good consistancy that doesn't run and lasts a while, and is only ten dollars USD.

Eyeliner: I've been using the *Clinique* liquid liner in black for years and it took me a while to find it through trial and error with other liquid liners. I will never switch!

Lip Stick: Not too picky here but I like my *MAC* lipsticks in Freckle Tone and High Tea. I also got some *Victoria's Secret* lipstick recently for only $3.25 a tube and I stocked up on Sweet and Shy because I really like them!


----------



## DCJPFan (Jun 27, 2006)

-MAC for eye shadow quads and lipgelees
-NARS for powder/cream blush and eyeshadow
-Clinique for buttershines, cream shapers for eye and shimmering tones powder
-Bobbi Brown for shimmerbricks
-Tarte for cheek stains
-Guerlain for meteroites powder
-BeneFit for palettes


----------



## kare31 (Jun 27, 2006)

My favorite brands:

Skincare:       Kiehls, Shu Uemura
Foundation:    Laura Mercier, NARS
Concealor:      Prescriptives
Powder:         Chantecaille
Blush:            NARS, MAC
Eye Shadow:   MAC, Shu Uemura
Eye Liner:       MAC
Mascara:        Shu Uemura
Brows:           Smashbox
Lipstick:         NARS
Lipgloss:         Smashbox
Lipliners:         MAC


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 2, 2006)

Shiseido


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 
_Foundation, Concealor, Powder: *Everyday Minerals* from everydayminerals.com It works just as good as Bare Minerals if not better because it is bismuth oxychloride free and is about half the cost!

Eye Primer: *Too Faced* herbal eye concealor base works amazingly as an eye primer. I got this because the UDPP was out and I loved it! It glides on very thinly without weighing my lids down or being thick. It claims to prevent eye wrinkles too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eye Shadow: 
1) *Too Faced* eye shadow singles are my absolute favorite because I think it's not too soft nor too hard and the pigmentation of them are astronomical! Only downside, they don't have that many shades
2) *Urban Decay* shadows would be my second choice if Too Faced does not have a similar colour
3) And *MAC* would be my third choice. Sorry ladies, I really don't think MAC shadows are that good exept for the fact that they have a myriad of shades...

Blush: *Everyday Minerals* in Siesta! It's a gorgeous shade. again bismuth free.

Lip gloss: *Philosophy* in melon daquiri is my favorite lip gloss. I have the powder sugar cookie one too. Their glosses are so yummy, with microglitter, good consistancy that doesn't run and lasts a while, and is only ten dollars USD.

Eyeliner: I've been using the *Clinique* liquid liner in black for years and it took me a while to find it through trial and error with other liquid liners. I will never switch!

Lip Stick: Not too picky here but I like my *MAC* lipsticks in Freckle Tone and High Tea. I also got some *Victoria's Secret* lipstick recently for only $3.25 a tube and I stocked up on Sweet and Shy because I really like them!_

 

i want to try everyday minerals but i'm not sure if i should try it. i have try Bare Minerals and hated it. if i can get my refund back if i don't like the sample then i'll try it.


----------



## Lenore (Jul 11, 2006)

Mac for eyeshadows and pencils
Nars for blushes 
Chanel for face products
Clarins for body products and sunscreen stuff
Kiehls for toners


----------



## pink_candy (Aug 8, 2006)

Mac: strobe cream, brushes, blushes, foundation, lip stuff, fluidlines, eyeliners, powder, mostly everything!
Make up for ever: concealors and makeup bases
Benefit: like everything but love their honey facial scrub and makeup bags
Estee Lauder: love their mascaras
Lancome:love their mascaras too


----------



## fash10nista (Aug 8, 2006)

MAC (Of course!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also:
BeneFit
Smashbox
Revlon (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 their creme eyeshadows and nail polishes)


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 14, 2006)

mac of course, too faced, nars and the best drugstore brands ive used are rimmel and nyc


----------



## lipstik (Aug 22, 2006)

MAC, of course
Dior (esp. DiorShow Mascara)
Nars (esp. Powder Foundation)
Stila 
Prescriptives
Shu Uemura
Baby Pink
La Mer/Kinerase for skincare


----------



## aziza (Oct 4, 2006)

MAC
Milani
NYX (e/s and cream blush)
NARS (blush)
Revlon (glosses and lipsticks)
Rimmel (kohls)


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 19, 2006)

Other than MAC:

Stila
Shiseido
Dior & Chanel (for the Bling factor)
Lancome (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 juicy tubes)
Revlon (super lustrous lipsticks rock)
L'oreal (Glam Shine glosses are awesome)
Annabelle (great cheap stuff, especially the "Pro" Brush line)
Philosophy (currently obsessed with their lip shines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













)


----------



## charkkatz (Dec 21, 2006)

MAC-liner/shadow/mascara/lip stick and gloss
NARS-blush
Urban Decay-Primer Potion, glitter liners, shadow
GLO Minerals-liquid foundation and powder
Benefit-High Brow
Candy-lashes
Lancome-liner


----------



## CaramelKiss (Jan 18, 2007)

MAC
Nars
Shiseido
Milani
Estee Lauder
Stila
Prescriptives
Becca


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 18, 2007)

Bobbi Brown
Laura Mercier
Shiseido


----------



## linziP123 (Feb 10, 2007)

at the moment i'm going through a benefit stage! just discovered high beam and dandelion!


----------



## Becki (Feb 11, 2007)

MAC - Highlighters, Blushes, Lip Sticks, Pigments, Fluidlines
Stila - Eye Shadows, Lip Glosses, Base Products
NARS - Blushes
Paul & Joe - Face Color Powders
Bobbi Brown - Shimmer Bricks
Clinique - Shimmering Tones
Laura Mercier - Shimmer Blocs
Chanel - Joues Contraste Blushes


----------



## Artemis (Feb 18, 2007)

MAC is my favorite make up brand. It's really the brand that got me into make up. I love Lancome's Juicy rouge lipstick and Estee Lauder's mascaras.


----------



## summer6310 (Feb 22, 2007)

MAC(blush, e/s, eyeliner, l/g)
NARS(blush)
Milani(e/s, bronzer)
Revlon(colorstay SPF25 light makeup foundation, my HG)
Benefit(all kinds of eye concealer, and Maybe Baby)


----------



## miss-lilly (Feb 24, 2007)

MAC!!!
Make Up Forever
Nars
Stila
Chanel
Shu Uemura
Pout (has some great e/s)


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 12, 2007)

MAC for lipstick & lipgelees esp.
Urban Decay for eyeshadows and eye primer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




NARS for Blush
Sephora for brushes
Burjious for weird, quirky things you can't find elsewhere
Too Faced Quickie Chronicles


----------



## Showgirl (Mar 12, 2007)

- MAC is obviously my biggest love - their lipsticks are the love of my life  and I'm pretty suckered on the pan eyeshadows, too, the variety and quality is just amazing

- Lancome for mascara (but ouch! the price of it!)

- Clinique for foundations... I've always found their formulations the best for oily skin

- Pure Luxe cosmetics for fabulous cheap loose blush and beauty powders. They have some nice and really unusual stuff.

- Collection 2000 (UK budget brand) for cheap but really lush lipgloss and a surprisingly good liquid eyeliner

- Rimmel for great, cheap, fashionable nailvarnish and the occasional lipstick (though their colour range ain't the greatest)

- OPI for when I want to splash out on a nail varnish, their stuff is the best though the price DOES reflect this


----------



## dheedhee (Mar 19, 2007)

- MAC (Love it, but cost too much)
- Max Factor for Mascara (Love ittttttt...)
- Laneige for cleansing milk & 2way cake powder
- Shiseido for the eyelash curl
- Clinique for skincare...
- Bourjois for mascara & blush.. want to try to eyeshadows..
- Make Up Forever


----------



## angi (Mar 19, 2007)

MAC - for pigments, eyeshadows and foundation 
Max Factor - for mascara 
Urban decay - for shadows, 'blow' lip plumper, and primer 
Bourjois - for their little shadow pots 
Body shop - for their eyeshadows that go over liner to create a really metallic effect. 
Ruby and Millie - for their not quite as good as MAC, but not quite as expensive as MAC, brushes.


----------



## Taj (Mar 19, 2007)

MAC
NARS
Giorgio Armani
Kesalan Patharan
RMK
Benefit
Bourjois
Shu Uemura


----------



## TM26 (Apr 12, 2007)

Here are the ones that I love.

1) MAC-the main brand I buy from
2) Dior-loving everything!!
3) Nars-blushes, highlighters and lipgloss
4) BE- eye glimmers
5) Stila-lip glaze
6) Du Wop-venom flash


----------



## pink_candy (Apr 20, 2007)

Mac/benefit/pout/ysl


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 20, 2007)

MAC
Shiseido
Maybelline


----------



## tania_nia (Apr 29, 2007)

My List of non-MAC Cosmetic Must Haves 
-The Body Shop Shimmer Waves Bronzer
-Hard Candy 10 Years of Gloss lipgloss
-Smith's Rosebud Salve
-Smith's Strawberry Salve
-Bonne Bell Dr. Pepper Lip Smacker
-Bourjois Coup de Theatre False Lash Illusion Mascara  
-Benefit Pocket Pal
-Urban Decay Primer Potion
-Urban Decay Big Fatty Lip Plumper
-Burts Bees Lemon Butter Cuticle Cream


----------



## xiahe (May 8, 2007)

MAC (fluidline!  and they're eyeshadows - i really want to try their studio fix & fix+!)
Fl!rt (eyeshadows, blush)
Milani (eyeshadows, glimmerstripes)
CoverGirl (eyeshadow, powder, simply powder foundation, undereye concealer)
Maybelline (mascara!)
Clinique (skincare)
NARS (blush, i really want to try their highlighting blush)


----------



## *k.a.t.e* (May 10, 2007)

Dior ~ mascaras and skinflash
NARS ~ blush
MAC ~ eyeliner, lipglass


----------



## xiahe (May 11, 2007)

i'd like to add...milani glimmerstripes!  they're basically dupes of the bobbi brown shimmerbricks & MAC MSFs but 36390127690713096136 times cheaper.  as of now i only have the honey glimmer (i paid ~$6.99 for it) and so far i'm loving it


----------



## mjacqueline (May 17, 2007)

My all time favourite has to be MAC of course.
Stila for their supersoft eyeshadows and lovely packaging.
Bobbi Brown for their pot rouges.
Urban Decay for their UDPP.


----------



## NeoMatrix66612 (Jun 6, 2007)

HOMG! Urban Decay <3
Milani
NYX
Sinful Colors
Avon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wet 'n Wild
Prestige
Jane
Black Radiance
NYC

As you can see, I like me some Walgreens.


----------



## lian_qiu (Jul 7, 2007)

MAC for fun color items (l/s, e/s etc)
Bobbi Brown for staple colors
Prescriptives for foundations
Max Factor for mascaras
Bourjois for a quick makeup fix when I don't have much money


----------



## lobsteriffic (Jul 10, 2007)

MAC for eye colours and lipsticks
Bare Escentuals for foundation
I'm just starting to get into Urban Decay


----------



## xiahe (Jul 18, 2007)

i'd also like to add some stuff from BeneFit...i LOOOOOVE their Bluff Dust!  it's a yellow powder that masks redness and it does a pretty good job too and also brightens your complexion.  if powder accentuates flakiness in your skin, BeneFit also sells this in a creamy stick called "You're Bluffing!" - it's my alternate to foundation when all i have is some redness to cover up.  i really like BeneFit's Boi-ing concealer, too.  it only comes in three shades (light, medium & dark) and i was surprised that the medium one suit me so well.  i really don't use it for undereye circles but it's great for concealing all of the discoloration i have around my eye and it instantly cancels out redness from pimples and blemishes and hides them very well.  the bad thing is that it isn't oil free, but i haven't had problems with any future breakouts from the product.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jul 19, 2007)

Lancome-L'Extreme mascara, lipsticks (special emphasis on Rouge Absolu Desir in Red Haute), their eyeshadows

Clinique- blushing blush in cupid

Estee Lauder- Double Wear lipstick

Laura Mercier- Tinted Moisturizer, Liquid Crystals lip glace in Pink Quartz

Sally Hansen Diamond lip treatment gloss

CoverGirl- Clean Powder and Wetslicks lipgloss

Lot's of Loreal stuff-Decrease eyeshadow primer, eyebrow pencils, HIP stuff, liquid liners, etc

And I love any brand that can make a nice red lipstick...
Besame Cherry Red and Noir Red, Loreal Endless in Saucy Sangria, Revlon Scarlet Velvet and Raspberry bite, Lancome Red Stiletto (and Red Haute), Sinful Colors Sultry Flame, Nars Shanghai Express, Lola Bitten...


----------



## redjellybeans (Jul 19, 2007)

MAC- just about everything (except foundation)
NARS - I LOVE Nars blushes
Stila - Eyeshadows & lipglaze
Urban Decay - eyeshadows & UDPP
Estee Lauder - Double wear foundation
Maybelline - Suprisingly I love their lip products (so cheap & last really well)


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Jul 21, 2007)

*Clarins : Foundation, powder and skincare*
*MAC : blushes and eyeshadow*
*Covergirl (and now Maybelline) : mascara*
*Chanel : blushes*


----------



## rockchick22 (Aug 10, 2007)

I love physicians formula wet/dry bronzer. it makes you look like you have perfectly tanned/clear skin. I just apply it with a wet bronzer brush. I also love Great Lash mascara. it's an oldie but a goodie


----------



## mandragora (Aug 30, 2007)

Mac makeup in general
Alima satin mineral foundation
Max Factor mascara
Revlon lipsticks
L'oreal HIP eyeshadows and lipgloss
Rimmel eyeliners


----------



## nunu (Aug 31, 2007)

my fave r:
MAC (4 almost everything)
maybeline (4 mascara n lipsticks/glosses)


----------



## susanks1 (Aug 31, 2007)

Foundation - Monave & Alima
Eye shadow & Blush & Lipgloss - MAC
Mascara - Lancome
Skincare - Dermalogica
Perfume & Shower Gels & Body Lotion - Philosophy


----------



## dOllFaCEx (Jan 31, 2009)

*
*MAC
*NARS
*too faced<3*


----------



## Jupiter19 (Feb 4, 2009)

Bobbi Brown- Neutrals, Lipsticks and GEL LINERS
MAC- Color
MUFE- Color/Foundation/Concealer
NARS- Color
Clinique- Skincare


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 4, 2009)

Stila- eyeshadows, lipglosses, CCs.
NARS- lipglosses, lipsticks, lip pencils, eyeshadows, blushes.
Cover FX- concealer, powder foundation, primer.
Rimmel- mascaras, lipglosses.
LORAC- blushes.
Clinique- highlighters, lipglosses, blushes.
Annabelle- eyeliners, lipglosses, blushes, eyeshadow.
Almay- powder.


----------



## celestia (Feb 20, 2009)

MAC 
NARS 
Laura Mercier 
TBS, Shiseido, Dermalogica, Garnier for skincare
A'Squirrel, MAC, Stila, TBS for brushes

and when I receive my sample order- maybe EDM.


----------



## lunatwinkle (Mar 10, 2009)

MAC, Lancome, Anastasia for eyebrows, Revlon, L'Oreal


----------



## Pimpinett (Mar 10, 2009)

I like professional/stage brands, fantastic value for your money.

Kryolan - matte eyeshadows, lipsticks, lip and eyebrow pencils. Great pigmentation and quality, very inexpensive, probably my overall favourite brand.
Genheden - evening foundation/concealer, setting powder.
MAC - the paints and paint pots are simply unbeatable, also lipsticks for the great colour range, Liquidlast eyeliner, pressed Blot Powder and Cleanse Off Oil.
Max Factor - mascaras and lipsticks.
Lancôme - mascaras.
Everyday Minerals - brushes, daytime foundation, highlighter.
Face Stockholm - blushes, brushes.
Make-Up Store - eye shadows.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 11, 2009)

MAC <3 <3 - Blush, e/s, l/s, l/g, powder, foundation, brushes
Bobbi Brown - Concealer, powder
Urban Decay - 24/7 Glide On Pencils <3 
MUFE - Concealer, powder, foundation
NARS - Eyeliners, blush
Gosh - Waterproof eyeliners
Benefit - Concealer, blush
Smashbox - Softlights
Too Faced - Bronzers, e/s base
Biotherm - Skin care


----------



## sweatpea559 (Mar 22, 2009)

MAC: everything but foundation and mascara
NARS: Blushes, lippies
Clinique: Skincare!!! and mascara
Revlon: Foundation


----------



## mac4less (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jillian* 

 
_L'Oreal Paris - True Match (foundation)!!! This is the BEST foundation I have used (but I've never tried MAC stuff...or high end stuff).
Faces - Eyeshadow (apparently the stuff's equivelant to Lauder, MAC, etc.)
Ardene Cosmetics - Eyeshadow
Mary-Kate and Ashley - Lipstick
Maybelline - Wetshine Diamonds lip gloss
...that is all I can think of right now!_

 
im in love with the ardene eyeshadows...can you tell me where you got yours from..im in brampton, ontario...and i've only found a few colors in the stores close to me...im looking for matte ones too..cuz someone told me that they carry those as well...


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 21, 2009)

MAC-eyeshadows/lipstick/gloss/foundation
Urban Decay-e/s/liner


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 22, 2009)

MAC 
Loreal HIP
MaryKay (foundations)
Sacha Cosmetics


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 22, 2009)

Here's my long list:
MAC - eyeshadows, pigments, paintpots, lip products, brushes and now Studio Sculpt
Nars - blushes and matte velvet pencils
Stila - gel liners
Too Faced - eyeshadows (super pigmented and smooth) and bronzers
MUFE - eyeshadows
NYX - Jumbo Pencils and Ultra Pearl Manias
Bobbi Brown - Shimmer bricks
Urban Decay - 24/7 eyeliners
Lancome - mascara
Quo (Canadian brand) - brushes
Liser Watier (Canadian brand) - waterproof pencil liners and liquid glitter liners


----------



## cryS7al (May 2, 2009)

MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (about everything)
MUFE -eyeshadows, foundation
Dior -mascara
Benefit- concealer
NARS- blushes/bronzer


----------



## lucyinthesky (May 7, 2009)

Mac (pretty much everything but foundation and mascara)
Dior (literally everything)
Benefit (boxed powders)
Stila (eye shadows, gel liners)
Lancome (lip glosses/eye shadows)
Nars (blushes)
And I have just started buying Chanel but really like their products so far!


----------



## Ted Darin (May 8, 2009)

I love the Loreal HiP brand too! I also love Milani and the new CoverGirl enhancers eyeshadows in super vibrant colors.


----------



## Kragey (Dec 29, 2009)

I LOVE Cargo's lipsticks, although I've never owned any because they're so damn expensive. Actually, I love most companies' lipsticks: MAC, NYX, Wet n' Wild (after they've been crushed up), Manic Panic, etc.

My sister introduced me to NYX waaaaay back when I was in high school, and I love that that brand has taken off! Their products are excellent.

Generally speaking, I buy from TONS of different brands, but I seem to spend a lot of my money on NYX and independent mineral makeup companies. I don't own a lot from NARS, Bobbi Brown, MAC, or Too Faced because they're so expensive, but what I have I love!

I can see myself becoming a Fyrinnae addict, because I LOVE the shadows I have from them and their lip lustres intrigue me, and if all of the She Space's skin products are as amazing as Cashmere Stockings, then I am going to be all over that company's products like white on rice.

As far as skincare goes, I am a total St. Ives junky! Their products are so affordable and yet so effective; I have used the same tube of their apricot exfoliating scrub for YEARS now (that's how long it lasts!), and I never tire of it. Today I bought their oatmeal and shea butter body wash (which I've heard nothing but excellent reviews of, for my incredibly dry skin), as well as their elastin face moisturizer (which I've heard mostly positive reviews of, and Hell, it's super-affordable), and a small $1 tube of their Vitamin E lotion, just to test it out. I tried their oatmeal and shea butter body polish once at a friend's house and LOVED IT, but it wasn't at the drugstore today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've also recently ordered 2 Queen Helene products--a 16 oz. bottle of the mango/cocoa butter lotion, cause I LOVE mango, and a jar of the infamous mint julep masque--and I've been warned that I will become a Queen Helene junky. We will see!


----------



## patty88 (Nov 21, 2010)

Bobbi Brown, Benefit, Covergirl, Mac


----------



## Trigger (May 5, 2014)

My all time Favorite Brands are are( in no particular order )  Dior( nail varnish and lipstick and brushes  Mac Chanel(holy grail foundation) Lamatier de Beute  Nars


----------



## Dominique33 (May 5, 2014)

I think I already answer that question LOL or ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Chanel ( powders, JC blushes, Rouges Coco, Rouges Allure, quads, CC Cream the Holy Grail CC Cream for me, Le Volume mascara etc etc )*

*Dior  ( all products except a few ones )*

*Nars ( duo es, loose powder, blushes, lipsticks, np, etc.. love, love Nars for the bold and truly artistic collaborations,  )*

*MAC ( lippies, MSF, blushes, other products, some collections are so great )*

*Urban Decay ( eyeshadows, Revolution lipsticks )*

*Benefit  ( blushes, They're Real mascara, stains, liquid highlighters )*

*Guerlain  ( Rouges G, loose powder, Rouges Automatiques, Terracotta, bronzers, LE products too )*
*Kiko ( many products )*

  and now more and more *Givenchy ( Le Rouge lipstick and some other products ), Laura Mercier, and Illamasqua though I have no product from the brand yet. *


----------



## LivN (May 10, 2014)

Chanel and Burberry makeup, they rarely disappoint
  Illamasqua blushes and nail polishes
  Kevyn Aucoin tropical bronzers, sculpting powder and Candlelight highlighter are my MH's
  Kiehl's skincare
  Dr. Hauschka skincare and facial masks
  Premier Dead Sea body care

  I've recently tried Omorovicza and Origins and loved some of their products.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 10, 2014)

Favourite brand by product...  Eyeshadow ~ Makeup Geek, MAC, Urban Decay. I also think I would like Inglot's if I tried them.  Eyeliner ~ Prestige, Bobbi Brown (for gel liner), Urban Decay  Mascara ~ (I have a Prestige one that I like, but it isn't love. I've tried others but haven't found a fave.)  Foundation ~ NARS Sheer Glow isn't bad, nor is Becca's RSSF, but I've yet to find one I absolutely love.  Concealer ~ MAC (Studio Sculpt...  ), OCC  Setting Powder ~ n/a  Blush ~ NARS, MAC  Lipstick ~ Revlon (I miss the Colorburst Lipsticks!), MAC, NYX  Lipliner ~ NYX, MAC, Prestige  Bronzer ~ Benefit Hoola (I've not tried very many bronzers, sooo...)  Highlighter ~ don't have one  Nail Polish ~ Illamasqua, Essie  Makeup Brushes ~ Real Techniques, Louise Young, MAC (for eye brushes). Want to try Hakuhodo.


----------



## niccig (May 10, 2014)

Mine would have to be-

  Burberry
  Hourglass
  Tom Ford


----------



## texasnative3 (Jun 4, 2014)

Love Hourglass, especially the liquid blush. Goes on without any sharp demarcation.


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 14, 2014)

Lancome
  Chanel
  Mac
  Too Faced
  Ysl


----------



## AndersenDmz (Aug 13, 2014)

Guerlain was my first love and will always have a special place in my heart. Love the powders and that packaging!! Omg, I die.


----------



## Erica53094 (May 31, 2015)

MAC~ lipsticks, eyeliners, blush Clinique~ mostly foundation. Much of their skincare is loaded w alcohol and terrible. Cheek Pops are good Loreal~ mascara and eyeliners Rimmel~ eyeliners Revlon~ under eye brightener, lip butters, lip crayons, lipsticks Nars  Tarte Too Faced Lorac The Balm Nyx Essie  OPI


----------

